# Atlanta & Carrollton Georgia meds



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 20, 2017)

I added this beautiful teal "CRONHEIM'S PHARMACY" Atlanta, Ga medicine.  

I also recently added this awesome and rare "JOHNSON DRUG CO. PRESCRIPTION DRUGGISTS" Carrollton, Ga. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice ! Congratulations!
Jim


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 21, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Nice ! Congratulations!
> Jim



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2017)

Those are indeed awesome.  That Johnson is a killer.  Bigass embossing!


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 24, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Those are indeed awesome.  That Johnson is a killer.  Bigass embossing!




I absolutely love it! Are you in Georgia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 25, 2017)

Those are pretty cooool!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2017)

BOTTL3CRAV3 said:


> I absolutely love it! Are you in Georgia?



Yessir, just the way my location says.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's my only drugstore from up your way.  Oddly enough, I came across it in an antique mall in old downtown Panama City, Florida.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 29, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Here's my only drugstore from up your way.  Oddly enough, I came across it in an antique mall in old downtown Panama City, Florida.
> 
> View attachment 176797



Wow man!  Would you ever sell it?  Thank you for sharing!  I've been looking for a senoia bottle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks and I'll put your name on it in case I ever do.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 30, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Thanks and I'll put your name on it in case I ever do.



Awesome! I really appreciate that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jun 22, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Here's my only drugstore from up your way. Oddly enough, I came across it in an antique mall in old downtown Panama City, Florida.
> 
> View attachment 176797



Hey man do you still own this bottle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jun 23, 2020)

BOTTL3CRAV3 said:


> Hey man do you still own this bottle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yessir.  You can PM me if you like.


----------

